# 2x 10-wk old kittens won't use litter box!!



## ejardine (Jun 22, 2009)

I got two cats last week from my sister, who's cat had a littler of three. The kittens are about ten weeks old now and are not using the litter box. I keep the kittens in my room because the living room and kitchen are open spaces and I want to keep them somewhat confined to a space I can more easily moderate. For the most part they pee/poo in the corners of the room. The litter box I have for them is in a corner as well, but they ignore it, sometimes even going to the bathroom right next to the box (but never actually in it).

I do not know what to do to help them learn to use the box. I have read multiple forums etc and have tried almost everything that they recommend:

1. When the cat poos in the corner, I put the poo in the box and show it to them. They still go in the corner.
2. When the cat seems like it is about to use the bathroom (they meow and paw around as if trying to dig), I pick them up and put them in the box. They hop right out and go back to digging around in the corner. Every now and then we can go back and forth with this (I put them in the box, they get out, I put them back in, they get out, etc etc) until they finally end up back in the box at the time they are peeing/pooing, but this has definitely not had a permanent effect on them. The next time after this charade, they'll still go in the corner.
3. I constantly show them the box... I put them in it, I scratch around in it.
4. A few times when I noticed they have peed/pooed, I will show it to them, make them sniff it, then put them in the box. I have read this is not a good way to go about this, that the kittens will thing I am bad instead of realizing that what they are doing is bad, so I don't do this very often. (Although I know a few people who have found this method to be successful).

The litter I am currently using is wheat. My sister said that is what she was using at home for the mamma cat. The cats seem comfortable in my place and with me, so I don't think it's the "stress-of-a-new-place" syndrome.

I am concerned because everyone I have spoken to about this says that kittens usually catch on really quick to the litter box concept, but these kittens have not yet. (Not to mention it's also pretty frustrating to constantly clean up after them and do multiple loads of pee-stained laundry).

Now I have put them in the bathroom. My sister said that they accomplished litter-training Olive (the mamma) this way. I do not want to confine them to a small place where they do not have room to run around and do kitten-y things, but I am sort of at my wits end. I also need to air out my room because I beginning to get allergic to it. Also there is less stuff for them to pee on in the bathroom.

Please help. I love this kittens (Squirrel and Gunther) and it breaks my heart to think about not having them anymore, but I honestly can't imagine cleaning up after them every time they use the bathroom indefinitely. I don't know if that makes me sound like a bad mother or whatever, but it is just the honest truth. I am more than willing to work with them and train them and help them, but like I said, I think I've tried everything in the book and nothing seems to be working.

If the run in the bathroom doesn't work, I'm going to try 1. multiple litter boxes and 2. different types of litter. I'm also going to get some enzyme spray to get rid of the waste smell.

Thanks for reading, I really appreciate any/all comments/recommendations/tips.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

ejardine said:


> I do not know what to do to help them learn to use the box. I have read multiple forums etc and have tried almost everything that they recommend:
> 
> 1. When the cat poos in the corner, I put the poo in the box and show it to them. They still go in the corner


The poo shouldn't go in the box, the kitten should.


> 2. When the cat seems like it is about to use the bathroom (they meow and paw around as if trying to dig), I pick them up and put them in the box. They hop right out and go back to digging around in the corner. Every now and then we can go back and forth with this (I put them in the box, they get out, I put them back in, they get out, etc etc) until they finally end up back in the box at the time they are peeing/pooing, but this has definitely not had a permanent effect on them. The next time after this charade, they'll still go in the corner.


The area where the kitten has messed should be cleaned thoroughly and no smell should remain. This is because the kitten will mess on the same spot again if there remains a smell.
Go on showing them the box when you think they need to use it. Praise and treats will ensure that it does have a permanent effect on them.


> 3. I constantly show them the box... I put them in it, I scratch around in it


.
Go on doing that especially after mealtimes. When your kitten has finished pottying, give him/her praise and/or treats. 


> 4. A few times when I noticed they have peed/pooed, I will show it to them, make them sniff it, then put them in the box. I have read this is not a good way to go about this, that the kittens will thing I am bad instead of realizing that what they are doing is bad, so I don't do this very often. (Although I know a few people who have found this method to be successful).


You shouldn't do this as you won't be teaching your kitten anything. A firm "no!" will do.

The problem could also be with the litter-tray itself. Perhaps it is a "closed" one and the kittens aren't used to it. Or it could be that it is not situated in a private spot or too close to the food and water. Changing the litter would also be a good idea.
As far as possible, try and keep watch over your kitties and whenever you see then squatting, ruch them to the litter tray. Potty-training them might take up some of your time and patience, but it is well worth the effort.
Good luck


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I agree completely with what Summer said.
Cats can be very finicky when it comes to litter, in my experience they generally like fine grained litter too.
And as Summer said, a lot of cats don't like litter boxes with lids, as they don't like to feel confined when they toilet.
Praise is also essential, especially when they do actually toilet in the litter box, as it reinforces this behaviour.
Also, I've found that if you cover the area they soiled (the area you don't want them to) with a plastic sheet, then it will be unpleasant for them, and they should stop it.
Do you use air fresheners or plugins around the litter box? If you do, try removing it, as some cats don't like the smell of them and will try to avoid them.


----------



## chillywiggler (Jun 19, 2009)

You are not alone!
I took in a stray kitten (6mths old) and am having problems litter training her.
I got some good advice from the guys on this forum. Give their tips a try and hopefully it won't be long before you are doing other things than potty patrol.

My little kitten tends to wee on the bath towels that have slipped off the rail. I've had to make sure that this doesn't happen often. Try keeping clothes etc out of their way so they don't get the opportunity to wee on them - should cut down on your washing too. LOL.

Good luck. Keep perservering. 

ChillyWiggler


----------

